# Thanksgiving - Are You Thankful? Really??



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 20, 2005)

There are two holidays I enjoy more than most that have a spiritual connotation to them: the national day of Thanksgiving, and New Years. 

Thanksgiving gives me the added remindeder that I ought to be thankful for God's providence, not just "certain things I like" _in_ His providence "discarding other things I don't like." Instead, as Paul exhorts - "give thanks _in everything_." (1 Thess. 5:18) This is a universal Christian command that subverts the ingratitude that rebellion against God may take in the form of the disgruntled Christian unhappy with God's providences.

The following sermon was on "giving thanks" and then ends with a different sort of application that demonstrates three thanksgiving proclamations from 1621, 1789, and 1863. Three areas of history that had great affliction in differing circumstacnes, but there was still a sense of giving thanks to God, the Source of all blessing and providence.

Its a rather simple sermon, but should cause us to consider and think about giving thanks in everything as God's will for us in Christ Jesus.

November 20, 2005 *Giving Thanks in Everything*, 1 Thessalonians 5:16-18, by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 20, 2005)

Sounds like a timely sermon, Matt. I look forward to hearing it. Don't forget too about President Davis' 1862 Thanksgiving Proclamation.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 20, 2005)

Do you have that on file somwhere? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 21, 2005)

Do you mean this or this?


----------



## tdowns (Nov 21, 2005)

*I\'m so thankful!!!*

I nearly drop to my knees in thankfulness (and sometimes do) every time my wretched heart flares up. I am sooooo thankful for the Grace of God and that He Chose me and my security rests in him.

I'm also very thankful for the things God has given me...children at the top of that list. Thank You God!

Thanks for the good Words Mathew.

[Edited on 11-21-2005 by tdowns007]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Do you mean this or this?



That's right -- thanks, Chris. Thanksgiving Proclamations were issued by Presidents Washington, Adams and Madison, ending in 1815 (Jefferson did not issue one). They were also issued by Massachusetts Governors (in the tradition of Governor Bradford) before the War Between the States. Then in 1861, Jefferson Davis issued a Thanksgiving Proclamation, followed by Lincoln in 1862, then Davis in 1862, then two by Lincoln in 1863 (the second one gets perhaps the most historical attention) and then one by him in 1864. Each has a place in the history of Thanksgiving as do other historical events. 

It's also worth noting that the first Protestant thanksgiving service in the United States took place in a French Huguenot colony in Florida in 1564. See here for more info.


----------



## StudentoftheWord (Nov 21, 2005)

Uhmmm to Clear up the smokescreen...

The Truth about Thanksgiving...

more on the truth about thanksgiving...

gents if your gonna tell a story, tell the *RIGHT* one and not the fairytale...

Thank you

-Chuck


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 21, 2005)

I think it would be more helpful to the links given if they cited where they took the information. They just "say" its a fairytale (I'm not arguing, just pointing it out) without giving citations. Where did they get thier information?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2005)

Here is my little blog entry for Thanksgiving

Thanksgiving 

Romans 1:21

Because that, when they knew God, they glorified him not as God,* neither were thankful*; but became vain in their imaginations, and their foolish heart was darkened.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


One of the elementary problems that lead to a foolish and darkened heart is ungratefulness. When we forget to acknowledge God and continually thank him for small things as much as big things in life, we grow cold and vain and our hearts become numb. Being thankful will keep us sensitive and mindful of our dependence upon God. It will also remind us of the wonderful love God has for us in providing the simplest of life's little necessaties and benefits. So let's not be weary in being thankful and mindful of God's goodness to us. It will keep us closer to him and away from sin.



1Thessalonians 5:18 

In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.

[Edited on 11-21-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2005)

Russell Means is not a credible source. He has a lengthy record of arrests and imprisonment for criminal acts. He was part of a Marxist group called the American Indian Movement which has since repudiated him. He has an agenda which is vehemently anti-Christian and is not trustworthy. The following article and links document a more accurate historical understanding of the origins of Thanksgiving. 

The Truth About Thanksgiving is That the Debunkers Are Wrong


----------



## StudentoftheWord (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Russell Means is not a credible source. He has a lengthy record of arrests and imprisonment for criminal acts. He was part of a Marxist group called the American Indian Movement which has since repudiated him. He has an agenda which is vehemently anti-Christian and is not trustworthy. The following article and links document a more accurate historical understanding of the origins of Thanksgiving.
> 
> The Truth About Thanksgiving is That the Debunkers Are Wrong



Oh, Okay, I didn't know this, I will regress... But some of the story doesn't add up... Believe it or not... of all People, Jack Chick does a tract on it.... with interesting details, that alot of people don't hear...:

The Missing Day by Jack T. Chick

Some may not like Jack Chick, But I speak with his personal assistant, quite a bit.. and from speaking with her, Jack is the real deal... Many people don't understand why his picture isn't online, because it's not about jack, it's about Jesus, and he follows that to the letter. and I commend him for it. Someday, I'd love to travel out to California and meet him. He's such a brave man, for the work that he does. I think anyhow.. 

-Chuck


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2005)

Way off topic but....

Jack has published some cooky stuff by Rebecca Brown. He even defends her. It is most bizzare and heretical. We use to order these books when I worked at Light and Life Bookstore. They were trash.

He Came to Set the Captives Free and Prepare for War. 
Check these links out on Rebecca Brown.

Rebecca Brown

Drugs, Demons, and Delusions

Drugs, Demons, and Delusions II

[Edited on 11-22-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the sermon Matt.


----------



## tdowns (Nov 21, 2005)

*I\'m interested....*

I've seen Chick tracts I love, and those I hate, I love his art, and he's a good story teller, but theology???

What I'm interested in, is how the admins handle the link that has an artistic rendition of Jesus. I don't know my position on it, still absorbing all the arguments, but just wondering about that here on the board where many find it a very serious sin to have an image of Jesus.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Way off topic but....
> 
> Jack has published some cooky stuff by Rebecca Brown. He even defends her. It is most bizzare and heretical. We use to order these books when I worked at Light and Life Bookstore. They were trash.
> ...



Yes, I was entrenched in this "nonsense" for quite a long time before being delivered from Brown and her wacky antics. She is a fruitcake, and I don't say that lightly. I have her books, have read them, and can't believe that I previously beleived any of it. She is not reliable in any way theologically, and sorely decieved.

Chick is another story. All of his tracts end up in the Arminian nonsense he is still entrenched in. Some of his tracts are actually pretty well done, but overall (95%) are rubbish. I also have all his tracts (for reference of course) and will say that he cannot be trusted as well. A+ for effort, F -- for theological accuracy.


----------



## StudentoftheWord (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



This, of course, is YOUR personal opinion... 



-Chuck


----------



## StudentoftheWord (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Way off topic but....
> 
> Jack has published some cooky stuff by Rebecca Brown. He even defends her. It is most bizzare and heretical. We use to order these books when I worked at Light and Life Bookstore. They were trash.
> ...



For what it's worth, Chick doesn't sell her books anymore, nor does he associate with her anymore... I guess she was outed as a fraud. and chick dropped her. and she left California and moved to SC (I think)... she's dissappeared from the public scene... think she figured out people didn't buy her lies..

-Chuck


----------

